# How to deal with ingrown hair and scars from hair removal?



## Kvisten (May 14, 2011)

Hi! 

So I have this problem with hair removal. My skin is to sensitive to deal with waxing or any kinds of creams. And shaving leaves my legs itching insanely and tons of red dots. Hairless alright, but I can't take the constant urge to scratch broken glass agains my legs. So I turned to the sadistic epilator, wohoo! Even if it felt like acid the first time, I now love it. Except, I still get some red spots. Some of them are ingrown hair(which are hard to get out, and leaves a scar when I remove them), others are just scars. What can I do?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use exfoliator and body lotion.. Have you experienced this? Please help me out!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'll add a few pics of my legs, so you can see what I'm talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 













As you can tell, my right leg is by far the worst. 

What do you think I should do? :S


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2011)

What about using clippers? They won't give you a smooth finish but no one will see the new growth either, if you use one everyday.

You could always talk to a dermatologist - they might know of a cream you could apply before hand or an allergy medication (if you are having a reaction to anything topical).


----------



## Kvisten (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for response! 

I do use clippers, but only on my knees and thighs. Still get some itching on my calves(not as bad as when I shave, though)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Allergy? Are you thinking of a specific one? 

But yeah, maybe I will have to do that.. On some exchange program now, though, so will have to wait another 6 weeks or so..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

What about lotions that make your hairs grow in thinner , Johnson makes 1.


----------



## Andi (May 14, 2011)

IÂ´ve heard about using a cream with salicylic acid (like any acne treament) on any areas were youÂ´d get ingrown hairs from shaving, but I donÂ´t have that issue so IÂ´ve neve tried it myself. ItÂ´s chemical exfoliation after all, so it should work?

IÂ´d imagine hair removal cream may be another option, since it removes only the hair on the surface (just like shaving), yet isnÂ´t as irritating as shaving.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Also try Mederma on the scars.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2011)

What I meant by allergies - You might consider taking Benadryl an hour before - might help you react less. Drug stores sell Benadryl over the counter.


----------



## Kvisten (May 15, 2011)

Haven't had much luck with hair removal creams, my skin is too sensitive. 

Will definitely look into creams with salicylic acid and ones to make hair grow thinner, though!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Never heard of Mederma or Benadryl, but will try them out. Thank you so very much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanyreys00 (Jun 29, 2011)

Use this great all purpose cream from Excel Skin Care on the scars.  I used it on My stretchmarks and got results.  I now use thier anti aging serum products.  Buy through their Amazon store for the best prices.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I meant by allergies - You might consider taking Benadryl an hour before - might help you react less. Drug stores sell Benadryl over the counter.


The problem with Benadryl for some people - like me - is that the active ingredient (Diphenhydramine HCl 25 mg)  is a sleep agent . If you go to the store and compare the active ingredient in Benadryl to Tylenol PM (Acetaminophen 500mg &amp; Diphenhydramine HCI 25mg) or a Unisom (Diphenhydramine HCl 50 mg)  you'll see it's EXACTLY the same (which is why those can be used if by a person having an allergy attack). Diphenhydramine HCl is also prescribed to people with migraines. I personally would never recommend taking Benadryl but rather use the topical cream before.

As for ingrown hair. Kvisten, have you tried using a fine needle tweezer to pluck the hair out? You need to make sure the pores are open, warm wash cloth over the area for a minute or so, then use the needle tweezers (actually called Point Tip Tweezers) The con to this type of tweezer is you can poke yourself and make yourself bleed. I actually avoid plucking my eyebrows with mine since I'm terrified to pluck my eyeball out if I sneezed or was distracted. I do own a pair and it it on the very fine hairs on my legs that didn't come off when I shaved. Those babies pick up the finest hair and are good - for me - to pluck out ingrown hair that's close to the surface.


----------

